
Healthcare Pricing in America – Costs, Portfolio Theory and Pricing Models - shankhabasu
https://medium.com/@shankha_45506/healthcare-pricing-in-america-costs-portfolio-theory-and-pricing-models-accc3ce8321c
======
shankhabasu
First post on HN. Would welcome other perspectives on the phenomenon of
obscenely high healthcare costs in this country.

